# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  pujoman

## Pulgas

**

*Un año más, y seguimos viéndolos por aquí.*
*Felicidades, campeón!*

**

----------


## oskiper

Epa! Felíz cumplaños compañero!!! Un abrazo a la distancia! (no me avisaste que era tu compleaños cuando hablamos por MSN... :Grrrrrr: )

----------


## MrTrucado

Felicidades!!!, te felicito a las 2:18 que estarás durmiendo o de fiesta, no sea que nos hagas creer que no cumples años, que tu eres capaz, pedazo mentalista!!

----------


## logos

Un muy feliz cumpleaños Pujo!!

----------


## MagoAdric

bueno aun no he tenido la oportunidad de conocerte, pero Felicidades campeon! :D

----------


## Moss

Ese es mi Pujo !!!...

Salud, suerte y fuerza metal.

----------


## Coloclom

Felicidades Pujo!

Es cierto que habías predicho que hoy cumplias años?

Un abrazo

----------


## mnlmato

Y hoy no paramos!!! Felicidades Pujo!!!

----------


## ACdeC

Felicidadees Pujo!!!
Un Saludo

----------


## Ritxi

Moltes Felicitats Albert!!!

A ver si te pasaas un dia por el SIS y nos volvemos a ver

Un abrazo 

Ritxi

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Felicidades Pujo!, si fuera Pardo te diría que cumples los años igual-MENTE que yo jijiji. Pásalo bien, en serio.

----------


## Knoid

felicidades Pujo!
Os pusisteis de acuerdo para nacer el mismo día del año? o fue tu primera predicción?

----------


## t.barrie

Felicidades Pujo. Menuda triple coincidencia presentamos todos lo años!!!

Un abrazo!

----------


## ign

¡Muchísimas felicidades Pujo! ¡Y por supuesto, que cumplas muchos más!

¿Triple coincidencia? ¡Esto es una coincidencia total! :P

----------


## pujoman

Jajajja Gracias a todos!!!!!!!!! 
No fue una coincidencia...fue el destino! jeje.

un saludooo!!

----------


## Tracer

Felicidades a todos... (fallo de matrix :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ?)

----------


## Solinam

Moltes Felicitats !

.... y que cumplas muchos más.

----------


## Comdexfall

Más vale tarde que nunca: ¡¡¡FELICIDADES PUJOMAN!!!  :Wink1:

----------


## magik mackey

Felicidades!!!

----------


## MagDani

Menudo día.
Felicidades, un abrazo

----------


## GIMMICK

Felicidades...!

----------


## AHC

Estimado Albert...Muy feliz Cumpleaños atrasado !!!!

Abrazos
Ariel

----------


## pujoman

RE-Gracias!!! es un placer compartir 1 año mas con vosotros!!! :-)

----------

